

Ask HN: Networking Opportunities (April 2012) - chamza

I thought it'd be a neat idea to have a place to post events/mixers for hackers, business-types, designers, investors, and startup enthusiasts to get to know one another.<p>Please lead with the city the event is taking place.  Make sure to include venue, date, and time.
======
ohashi
Startup Digest does a decent job of this on a city by city basis.

